# My Needles Found!



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dh found my case with my DP's in the logging truck! They were under something of the many "things" in there. I had ordered a bamboo set and 2 new cases nothing expensive. 
It was strange how I felt about my missing needles as I take very good care of my fiber tools. I had pictured that someone thought they were something important when they took them out of my car and upon seeing "just " knitting needle they threw them away. I was actualy mourning their loss:huh:
I hugged them, they were very cold.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

YAY!!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm so glad I did not tell my Mom that they were Gone! I still have the set of the Boyd circs she got me when I was a kid.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi 7thswan
Yep ... the trend for men is to add a set of knitting needles to their tool sets
(if you are resourceful they have many uses)

Glad you found them ... were they just where he left them ????


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I had left them in the truck. I always knit while he drives, and pretty much everywhere I go. He found them under a spot light, I think that is what he said, I was too excited!
I've asked him many times if he would like me to teach him to knit. He is not interested. He just Looks interested when I see him looking at how my hands work-then I remember he does have a number of Patents in transmissions,clutches..


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

He has a log truck???

Thought he worked for the state road maintenance crew.

I remember when the snow plow came down on his feet and we were all praying for him.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya we have a truck we use for logging and farm use. He still works for the State, we use the truck to get logs from work too. His work has all kinds of equitment,he just works on Graders and the big stuff. His feet were broke by a hydrolic lift on a dump truck, you know those big cylenders on the side that lift up the box to dump gravel/salt ect.He used to work for GM and Eaton corp. He's doing ok.
ps. if you are interested, Countys usally have auctions,you can buy all kinds of used equitment.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay, so happy for you :hobbyhors

I misplaced all my needles, ALL my needles, circs, dpn's, I do have my straights, when I moved. I have yet to find them. They are either in a box here, in a box still in MN or got completely left behind . I miss them terribly but have started collecting more including my Dykrafts


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

My neighbor invented a better toilet fill valve and went through the long and somewhat expensive process to obtain a patent. Soon after he got his patent someone thought of a better way than his.

I think I will start a new thread in the shop talk forum...

Alternative uses for knitting needles :happy2:

....btw also remember your mother having back surgery and getting a good result as we prayed also.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Ya we have a truck we use for logging and farm use. He still works for the State, we use the truck to get logs from work too. His work has all kinds of equitment,he just works on Graders and the big stuff. His feet were broke by a hydrolic lift on a dump truck, you know those big cylenders on the side that lift up the box to dump gravel/salt ect.He used to work for GM and Eaton corp. He's doing ok.
> ps. if you are interested, Countys usally have auctions,you can buy all kinds of used equitment.


Spell check .... you misspelled ....

it's hydraulic not hydrolic


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> My neighbor invented a better toilet fill valve and went through the long and somewhat expensive process to obtain a patent. Soon after he got his patent someone thought of a better way than his.
> 
> I think I will start a new thread in the shop talk forum...
> 
> ...


Yes, The Prayers sure a Blessing. Mom can walk again. She was tripping here and there, everyone thought it was just part of relearning to walk. She left on vacation to fla. My Brother insisted she go have the tripping checked out-ended in Miami with s neck surgerys to clean out her arterys . OK now, but not home yet.I'm used to takeing care of her so this is hard. 

Dh worked for others when he got Patents so they own them,not him.

I do not have spell check, and cannot figure it out I have a form of reverse dyslexcia , trying to relearn to spell. Posting on the internet has greatly helped me. So I don't get bothered by misspelling. I do get frustrated when I try to correct myself many times and still can't get it. I have to let it go, even tho people have been nasty about it. Not saying You are, but sometimes I'd like to help others, but I can't spit(spell) out the words!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Yay, so happy for you :hobbyhors
> 
> I misplaced all my needles, ALL my needles, circs, dpn's, I do have my straights, when I moved. I have yet to find them. They are either in a box here, in a box still in MN or got completely left behind . I miss them terribly but have started collecting more including my Dykrafts


I have a number of Casin needles. They are made from a milk by-product. They warm up instantly and are good for arthritis. I do not even know if they are made anymore. 
I sure hope you get your needles-Don't give up!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I used clip art

You have vaguely talked about it at times....

My brain issue is that my mind blocks if I try to speak publicly

btw guys misspell hydraulics all the time .... spell it like you did



My cousin's cousin (no relation to me) was the head of the county's state road maintenance department. He invented something while at work but privately went and obtained a patent. It had something to do with the second little flip out plow on a plow truck. The plow that plows the berm.
The state discovered he was profiting from an invention he thought up while at work .... he lost his job over it

.... but now has a big job with FEMA


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, with what happened in my head, I can just imagine what is going to happen to people that text all the time-30 years from now.Speeking in public-yeck. I hated being on stage. It was all too ovbious whenever I was interviewed or posed ect.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

So happy you found them!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! Nothing like the feeling of finding something lost! LOL 

I have a big purple bag I keep my knitting in and I always think the same when I leave it in my car, someone might steal it and then throw it away when they find "just dumb knitting stuff." LOL. Sometimes I put it in the trunk, as *I* know how valuable it *really* is. LOL.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

i TOLD you to keep looking!!!! So glad they finally showed up! :grin:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I have all my dp's right here on the computer desk now. I'm knitting a patchwork sweater with leftover yarns on diffrent size needles.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I have a number of Casin needles. They are made from a milk by-product. They warm up instantly and are good for arthritis. I do not even know if they are made anymore.
> I sure hope you get your needles-Don't give up!


I wish there were other tools manufactured from Casin... I would buy a complete tool set ..... ouch .... that arthritis


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

7th, I know how you feel. I have all of my Great Grandmothers actual Baleen (sp)crochet hooks.
She brought them with her when she came over from Sweden. I would absolutely be beyond heart broken if anything ever happened to them. I think there are 12 different sizes, as some of them are for very fine thread work.


----------

